# any suggestions for draperies to help with acoustics



## JBravo (Jun 20, 2007)

I have 2 windows in my theater room and was wondering what to look for in draperies to help with sound absorption. Both windows are on the right side of my room. With one being directly to the right of the listening position and the other, right at the 1st reflection point. Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Unlikely. I had drapes made for the windows in my room to cut down on reflections and, being made from heavy velvet, heavy cotton backing and interlined with Dacron batting, it did that but had no real effect below the midrange. For that, you need heavier, thicker stuff.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup. The best you can do is a heavy, thick drape as Kal described. Also, make sure that they're wide enough so that even when they're closed, they hang very full.

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

What if you made a panels to go behind the curtains?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

John N said:


> What if you made a panels to go behind the curtains?


 Yes, you can do that. I've seen 'window plugs' that are removeable (although I imagine you can make them permanent). Four inches or more would be good.

Bob


----------

